# Dwarf Hamster lumps possibly cancerous.



## TheWoodward (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi there
Took my little hammy to vets yesterday as he had a lump on his nose, the vet said he had another and they could be cancerous. (He is nearly two) , you probably remember me right about my other hamster a month ago. Anyway he said he could have another 4 weeks in him so didn't put him to sleep much to my relief

However last night the lump on his nose got very big and this morning it looks like its come off as its all red. (I'm sure the vet said something about this but I can't remember) 

Any ideas what I can do to either clean it or stop it getting infected as don't want him to be in pain?

Thanks ABi


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think a vets trip is needed for pain relief and antibiotic ointment, at least he will be very comfortable.


----------

